# St Pete marina overnight recommendations



## jdollus (Dec 29, 2011)

After moving away from the Tampa area last year, I'll be in St Pete mid-Feb for a half marathon. I'm looking to charter a sailboat for the sat eve and sun morning as an alternative to a hotel (doesn't matter to me if the boat leaves the dock or not). The race ends at North Shore park so anything along the bay down to Demens would be ideal.
I've done this a couple times in Key West having a great time without leaving the dock and chartered a couple times out to Anclote on the other side but not sure if it's an option in St Pete.
Evening sail with a captain could be fun too as an option

Any recommendations?


----------

